

Beating SMS spam with intelligent pricing rather than dumb limits - asto
http://blog.arunbalan.in/2011/10/09/beating-sms-spam-with-intelligent-pricing-rather-than-dumb-limits/

======
meow
It would have been much more intrusive if TRAI messed with the per sms pricing
than the number of SMS. I'm glad they kept this limit. I used to receive 10-20
spam SMS per day and now I'm receiving none. If the system is working so well,
100 SMS limit is a very small price to pay for it.

